
BitMex CEO Warns, Once Cash Is Gone, Bitcoin Is Society’s Best Hope for Privacy - SpiryBTC
https://247cryptonews.com/bitmex-ceo-warns-once-cash-is-gone-bitcoin-is-societys-best-hope-for-privacy/
======
nostrademons
Bitcoin is _terrible_ for privacy. Every transaction you make is distributed
in a global database and preserved for all eternity. If you want privacy
you're much better off with a real privacy-coin like ZCash or Monero.

~~~
larrysalibra
Agree that on-chain transactions are terrible for privacy.

Bitcoin currently provides pseudo-anonymity - you can create a new address
pair that's not connected to any identity. Using it in such a way that allows
the address owner to remain anonymous both today and at any point in the
future is near impossible.

Most of the work going on on bitcoin these days is to improve privacy and
increase scalability.

The excitement and progress made around this work to bring privacy to bitcoin
lead me to agree with Arthur - bitcoin is humanity's best hope once cash is
gone.

------
chrstphrknwtn
I don't understand either the desire to replace cash, or the assumption that
cash will be replaced.

------
wpdev_63
Do you mean monero? Cause every transaction on the bitcoin blockchain can be
seen by everyone so every can pretty much see what's in your wallet. Monero
doesn't have this problem.

